
Amsterdam teams up with tech companies to attract international talent - mvanderwerf
https://project.amsterdam
======
jerianasmith
This is great news for Dutch as attracting international talent will only help
the country in the long run. this is for first

------
flyingcows
Cool, imagine going on a trip to Amsterdam, full expenses paid and also
getting a job out of it!

------
ayhan
Wow would be awesome to visit and staying would be even better!

------
mvanderwerf
Has two cool video's too

Amsterdam-based tech talent invite their peers
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ5euKEUvU4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ5euKEUvU4)

Come to Amsterdam to define what's next
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPRh9JJXFo0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPRh9JJXFo0)

